# My flyer for this year.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Front:









Back:









I have not finished yet, but tell me what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Good start!
What are you all going to put on it information wise?
.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know, a description, dates, times, that kind of thing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good so far Kid


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking good. How come you're putting stuff on the back? Generally most flyers are just one sided so you can put them on memo boards or poles. What about adding a map to get to your haunt?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

defiantly put a map on the back great idea turtle!

I like the skull with bat wings very Avenged Sevenfold


----------

